# ارجو المساعدة في كيفية خلط زيت جوز الهند مع هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم koh علي النار تبع الفرن



## xspeeder (17 ديسمبر 2012)

انا قرأت هنا في موضوع ان ال coconut fatty acid يتكون من زيت جوز هند + KOH

وضعت 250 جم زيت جوز هند + 65جم KOH مذاب في 126جم مياة و قلبتهم علي النار .. و ظليت اقلب مدة طويلة >>> ,ولكن للأسف بعد ما طفيت 

النار الخليط بقي طبقتين ..... فما هي الطريقة الصحيحة لعمل هذا الخليط و ايضا علما بأني لا املك سخان بدرجة حرارة معينة او مقياس درجة حرارة .. 

فهل من احد يدلني كيف اعمل هذااااااااااا .......ارجو المساعدة


----------



## xspeeder (18 ديسمبر 2012)

يا شباااااااااااااب ارجو المساعدة


----------



## xspeeder (19 ديسمبر 2012)

و لا رد ليييه كده


----------



## chemnoor (22 ديسمبر 2012)

في البداية يجب تسخين حوالي 400 غ الزيت للدرجة حوالي 80 ويفضل أن يضاف لها حوالي 20 غ من حمض الزيت 
يذاب 91 غ ماءات البوتاسيوم في 100 مل ماء ويمكن أن يضاف إليها حوالي 50 غ غليسيرين يضاف المزيج بينما هو ساخن فوق محلول الزيت السابق
يحرك المزيج مع ابقاءه ساخن حوالي نصف ساعة أو لمدة كافية حتى الوصول إلى التجانس
يتم التأكد من تمام التفاعل بأخذ عينة ومزجها مع الماء الساخن حيث تعطي محلول شفاف
ثم يترك المزيج ليبرد أو يمدد بالماء الساخن حسب الحاجة

ملاحظة لا تزيد كمية ماءات الصوديوم وإلا فصل المزيج
ليس من الضروري استخدام الغليسرين أو حمض الزيت حيث يمكن أن تنجح التركيبة بدونها
هذه التركيبة مجربة


----------



## xspeeder (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووور جدا يا باشا وحجرب ان شاء الله و اقولك ايه اللي حصل معايا :34:


----------



## سالم هدهود (27 مايو 2013)

اخى العزيز عندى تخليط زيت جوز الهند مع اليوتاسة الكاوية هدا التفاعل تفاعل التصبن ينتج تلات طبقات الاولى الصابون والتانية صابون غير مكتمل التصبن والتالتة ماء وجلسرين ويمكن فصلهم بواسطة قمع فصل والمنتج الاساسى هو الصابون اللين او الصابون السائل الخاص بغسل الايدى


----------

